# problemi con emerge @preserved-rebuild

## drudox

sto provando a ricompilare @preserved-rebuild che fallisce subito dicendomi :

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-lang/ruby:2.2".

(dependency required by "@preserved-rebuild" [argument])

```

il fatto e` che io ho installata ruby-2.3 ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa ritorna il comando

```
$ qlist -Iv dev-lang/ruby
```

----------

## drudox

Buongiorno , scusa il ritardo nella risposta 

```
~ » qlist -Iv dev-lang/ruby    

                                                                                                                                                    

dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10

dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7

dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5-r1

dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1

-----------------------

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come mai hai ancora ruby22 installato che non e' piu' presente nel tree?

Qualche pacchetto dipende ancora da ruby22 (equery d =dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10 posta l'output)?

----------

## drudox

No nessuno :

```
ghirtoo /home/drudox # equery d =dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10

 * These packages depend on dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10:

app-editors/gvim-8.1.0648 (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                          (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                          (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

app-editors/vim-8.1.0648-r1 (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                            (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                            (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.1-r2 (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                                           (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                                           (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

dev-ruby/bundler-1.17.3 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.0.2 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.1.2 (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.0 (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                            (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/fast_xs-0.8.0-r2 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

dev-ruby/git-1.5.0 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                   (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                   (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

dev-ruby/json-1.8.6-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                       (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                         (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                         (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                         (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/mustache-1.1.0 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                          (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.3 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                            (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                            (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                            (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                     (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                     (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                     (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/rake-12.3.2 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                     (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                     (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                     (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/rake-compiler-1.0.7 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                             (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                             (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                             (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/rdiscount-2.2.0.1 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                           (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                           (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                           (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                    (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                    (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                    (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                        (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.0 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                         (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                         (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                         (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                      (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                      (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                      (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)

media-gfx/graphviz-2.40.1-r1 (ruby ? dev-lang/ruby)

net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.22.5 (dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                           (dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                           (dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.7.6 (test ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                                        (test ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                                        (test ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

virtual/rubygems-15 (ruby_targets_ruby23 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.3)

                    (ruby_targets_ruby24 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.4)

                    (ruby_targets_ruby25 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.5)

                    (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? dev-lang/ruby:2.6)
```

infatti :

```
ghirtoo /home/drudox # equery d =dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10 | grep 2.2

dev-ruby/rdiscount-2.2.0.1

net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.22.5

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di disinstallare quella versione prova a vedere anche con

```
$ eix --installed-with-use ruby_targets_ruby22
```

se non hai nulla disinstalla ruby22

----------

## drudox

```
emerge --info
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/1h9IFFgyKClxyPPaMX2c/

```

ghirtoo /home/drudox # grep -r ruby /etc/portage/package.use/*

etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.3 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/rake-12.3.2 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/bundler-1.17.3 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/hpricot-0.8.6-r5::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.0::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=virtual/rubygems-15 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1 ruby_targets_ruby26

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.3 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/rake-12.3.2 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby24]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=virtual/rubygems-15 ruby_targets_ruby23

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by virtual/rubygems-15::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.1.0-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:# required by dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask:>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1 ruby_targets_ruby23

```

grazie per l'aiuto

stavamo sbagliando thread :""""D haha

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare un emerge -UD @world per ricompilare il pacchetto incriminato, poi depclean devrebbe proporti di eliminare rub22.

Anche ruby23 non dovrebbe piu' esserci

----------

## drudox

ottengo questo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
ghirtoo /home/drudox # emerge -UD --backtrack=300 @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/gdbm:0

  (sys-libs/gdbm-1.18.1:0/6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-libs/gdbm:0/6= required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

  (sys-libs/gdbm-1.14.1:0/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/gdbm:0/5= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^                                                                                                  

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.6:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 17 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                  

sys-libs/readline:0

  (sys-libs/readline-8.0:0/8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-libs/readline:0/8=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (sys-libs/gdbm-1.18.1:0/6::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 15 more with the same problem)

  (sys-libs/readline-7.0_p5:0/7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/readline:0/7= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^                                                                                                  

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-ruby/minitest-5.4.3[ruby_targets_ruby22]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3::gentoo (Missing IUSE: ruby_targets_ruby22)

- dev-ruby/minitest-5.10.3::gentoo (Missing IUSE: ruby_targets_ruby22)

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby-2.2.10::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Niente allora ricompila solo il pacchetto che aveva abilitato ancora ruby22 e poi elimina ruby22 manualmente.

----------

## drudox

fatto ... ora ottengo questo   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q [1.1.0j] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1 [2.3.7]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/llvm-6.0.1-r2 [6.0.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/llvm-5.0.2 [5.0.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sci-mathematics/octave-4.4.1 [4.2.2] USE="ssl%* -libressl%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.5.5-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.22.3 

[ebuild   R    ] games-board/gnome-mines-3.26.0 

[ebuild   R    ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.22.3 

[ebuild   R   #] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.26.0 

[ebuild   R    ] games-puzzle/gnome2048-3.26.1 

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/bijiben-3.26.2-r1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1:2.3/2.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                           

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0*:0/1.1= required by (net-libs/nodejs-11.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.6:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 32 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-util/meson-0.47.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok sei in un sistema unstable quindi dobbiamo mettere a posto anche il problema ruby23.

Commenta in package.use quelle righe che riportano ruby_targets_ruby23 perche' e' ruby23 che ti crea il blocco non supportando openssl-1.1.

Una volta eliminato queste righe lancia un emerge -UD @world

----------

## drudox

```
ghirtoo /home/drudox # emerge -UD @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q [1.1.0j] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild     UD ] sys-libs/readline-7.0_p5 [8.0]

[ebuild     U  ] sci-mathematics/octave-4.4.1 [4.2.2] USE="ssl%* -libressl%" 

[ebuild     U #] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-415.27 [340.107] USE="driver%* gtk3%* kms%* -compat% -uvm% -wayland%" 

[ebuild     U #] x11-libs/vte-0.54.1 [0.48.4]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/vte:2.91

  (x11-libs/vte-0.54.1:2.91/2.91::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.50.2:2.91 required by (x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.26.2:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-26, installed)

    ^^             ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                            

  (x11-libs/vte-0.48.4:2.91/2.91::eroen, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/vte-0.43.2:2.91[termite-patch(-)] required by (x11-terms/termite-13:0/0::eroen, installed)

                                                                                                                          

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0*:0= required by (net-libs/nodejs-11.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 32 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

sys-libs/readline:0

  (sys-libs/readline-8.0:0/8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/readline-8.0:0/8= required by (app-shells/bash-5.0_p2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                  ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    sys-libs/readline:0/8= required by (net-wireless/bluez-5.50-r1:0/3::dantrell-gnome, installed)

                     ^^^^^                                                                                                            

    (and 29 more with the same problems)

  (sys-libs/readline-7.0_p5:0/7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/readline:0/7= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^                                                                                                 

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-util/meson-0.47.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai rimosso da package.use le linee di ruby23? Con emerge -U @world cosa succede?

----------

## drudox

si tutte rimosse,

con 

```
emerge -U @world
```

cerca di installare i driver nvidia-415 ... nonostante abbia messo 

```
>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-341.0.0
```

 in mask !!

----------

## drudox

ora ottengo questo con emerge @preserved-rebuild

```
ghirtoo /home/drudox # emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q [1.1.0j] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1 [2.3.7]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/llvm-5.0.2 [5.0.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/llvm-6.0.1-r2 [6.0.1-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.5.5-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.22.3 

[ebuild   R   #] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.26.0 

[ebuild   R    ] games-board/gnome-mines-3.26.0 

[ebuild   R    ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.22.3 

[ebuild   R    ] games-puzzle/gnome2048-3.26.1 

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/bijiben-3.26.2-r1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2q:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.8-r1:2.3/2.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                           

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r2:0/1.14.0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0*:0/1.1= required by (net-libs/nodejs-11.8.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    (and 33 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-util/meson-0.47.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La soluzione e trovare un modo di eliminare ruby23 che non e' compatibile con openssl-1.1.x

----------

## drudox

hummmm e come fare ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai gia' commentato le linee con ruby_targets_ruby23 in package.use e lanciato emerge -U @world?

----------

## drudox

si si ha aggiornato octave e nvidia-drivers (non capisco perche`) poi io ho rifatto il doowngrade dei nvidia ai 340.17

----------

